# 2.4.19-gentoo-r5 kernel

## jay

When I type "emerge --pretend nvidia-kernel" as described in the gentoo desktop guide, i'll be informed that the 2.4.19-gentoo-r5 kernel will also be installed. 

Why is there a dependancy? As far as I understand from the nVidia docs the nvidia kernel drivers run with any 2.4 kernel.

I currently use the 2.4.19-r1 kernel which came along with the stage 3 iso's. Do I really need to upgrade? If yes, what have I to do to get this straight. I have to change the symlink from /usr/src/linux and do a "make mrproper" - any thing else to be aware of?

----------

## AutoBot

This discussion arose before on #gentoo, the only thing we could figure is for kernel headers perhaps. Anyway go ahead and give r5 a whirl, seems to be one of the better kernels I've ever had the pleasure to run.

You changed your symlink, and did "make mrproper" so you should be ready to "make menuconfig" and then "make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install".

----------

## FINITE

What do you mean change the symlink? I know what a symbolic link is and all that but what symlink needs to be changed and where does it need to point? I really want to upgrade my kernel to the newest version but that one little thing is keeping me from it cause I don't know what link to change  :Very Happy:  Can't find it anywhere. In jay's post he just says that he has to change the symlink from /usr/src/linux but to what? Thanx.

----------

## AutoBot

When you emerge gentoo-sources you will have two seperate source directorys in /usr/src, your old kernel and the new 2.4.19-gentoo-r5. Also in /usr/src you will have a symbolic link named linux that points to your old kernel source, either remove and create a new link or change the current link and point it at 2.4.19-gentoo-r5 or /usr/src/2.4.19-gentoo-r5. 

Hope that doesn't confuse you, or was at least coherent  :Smile: 

----------

## FINITE

Ya that was pretty "coherent". I understand perfectly. Now that I know that the symlink is in the /usr/src firectory it aint no problem. Just didn't know where the symlink was  :Very Happy: . Never even thought to look in the same directory as the kernel sorurce.

----------

## jay

I'd should have known that things are never that easy. 

I have compiled a new -r5 kernel and gentoo boots fine. However I have to patch it with the nvnet (Nvidia NIC drivers) drivers to get my onboard lan functional. Now I get the message "unresolved symbol in module nvnet" and modprobe nvnet fails with the same error message.

If I recompile the old -r1 kernel I don't get these problems. The nvidia-kernel and -glx ebuilds don't cause such problems.

Anybody have a idea how to get lan working with the new kernel?

@FINITE

ls -l /usr/src will also show you where the symlink is pointed to.

----------

## jay

I also get unresolved symbols when I emerge the nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx packages... DThis also doesn't happen when I compile the old r1 kernel.

----------

## linuxusr

How/where can I check what is changed in the -r5 kernel.

Like a change log thing I guess is what i'm looking for.

I have arrived at the conclusion I will not be able to run my Aralion ata100 card til some smart programer works it into the kernel.

Linuxusr

----------

## jay

Tried also some suggestions that were made in earlier posts:

- emerge linux-header

did'n work, same problem

- Athlon CPU bug, set Processortype to PIII

still same problem

- disable "Set version information on all module symbols" in "Loadable module support"

still get the unresolved modules for my nvnet drivers...

-use make mrproper

nope

..hey, you wouldn't think thet upgrading to another kernel is such a big serious issue!

any idea?

----------

## handsomepete

Maybe you can fix it yourself.  Yesterday I was working on getting Cisco's VPN software to work w/ my Gentoo box so I could tunnel in to work.  It kept compiling wih unresolved symbols (complained about get_fast_time()).  Checked that function out on google and I found a thread that mentioned that that function in the kernel's ipsec section had been renamed to do_gettimeofday() in 2.4.18.  So all I had to do was change the function names in Cisco's (thankfully) provided .c file and all was well.  

Not that that's particularily useful in this situation, but maybe if you post exactly what it outputs, someone will have a better answer... of course, if that's all it said (unresolved symbol in nvnet)... yipes.

And for what it's worth, I have no problems with the nvidia drivers and the -r5 kernel... at least videowise (except I still can't get opengl to work... feh.)

EDIT: After recompiling this morning I remembered that I get unresolved symbols in the nvidia-kernel when I try to load preempt kernel in there...

----------

## AutoBot

Try getting the vanilla kernel source and rolling your own so to speak, patch it to fit your hardware needs.

That or give the 2.5.x kernel a go.

----------

## jay

Thanks Autobot & handsomepete you both pointed me into the right direction!

When I compiled the vanilla sources I got exactly the same error, so it was quite clear that the problem must lie within the modules. A "make mrproper" cleans only the dependancies of the orignial kernel sorces - so my logical conclusion was: I need a mrproper for my kernel patches as well.

Thus gave me the solution: Before upgrading to another kernel, you have to UNMERGE all packages that patch the kernel (alsa, nvidia-kernel) and also delete all 3rd-party driver directories. Then again mrproper, recompile the kernel, re-emerge the kernel packages and then unzip all 3rd party patches (nvnet in my case), do another make, make install 

.... no problems with unresolved symbols anymore. I'm sooo happy!  :Smile: 

----------

## AutoBot

Glad to hear it jay, you could perhaps post your issue and resolution in the tips and tricks section of the forum. 

I'm sure there are others with the same type of issues that would be grateful   :Very Happy: 

----------

## jay

ok.. here it is: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=3913

----------

## AutoBot

Very descript and helpful post, thanks for taking the time and sharing your kernel troubles and solutions with us.

----------

